# Old Woman Island 21/6/08 - Sunshine Coast (no luck)



## fourbee4 (May 6, 2008)

Met with locky24 at the car park at 6:30am, assessed that the conditions were good (no wind, small surf) and headed out to Old Woman Island. Being my first time through the surf break I received some good advice from locky before heading out. I managed to negotiate the surf zone although I had one false start with my paddle leash getting caught around one of my rods which resulted in my momentum stalling and getting very wet. (Note: I will now not connect my leash when going in and out of surf zones)

After a short paddle we reached the inside of Old Woman, rigged our lines and commenced to flick a few SPs. As our SPs hit the water for the first time (7:15am) the wind appeared and gradually picked up making it difficult to hold a slow drift. My assortment of SPs didn't have enough weight and I was barely finding the bottom. Locky had a bit more luck with some solid enquires but still no keepers.

We stuck with it until 10am. A well timed sprint through the surf zone only saw a wave catch me in the last 15 metres resulting in a less than graceful sideways ride to the shore although still upright.

Although I didn't hook a fish I learnt enough in my first offshore trip to be better perpared next time. Thanks for the company and tips Locky! Sunday morning looked like a better morning.

Cheers
Andy.


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

Tough luck lads, Some good fishing around OW at times, heard of a few good snapper caught there over the last few weeks so well worth another crack

Lee


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

fourbee4 said:


> A well timed sprint through the surf zone only saw a wave catch me in the last 15 metres resulting in a less than graceful sideways ride to the shore although still upright.


umm, there is nothing disgraceful about coming into the beach on your yak - forward facing or sideways. i'd give my left nut for all of my re-entries to be as disgraceful as yours :lol: :lol: bad luck on the fish


----------



## Alby (Aug 21, 2006)

Andy, I was so jealous when I saw the heading on your report. I've been going to do that for weeks! F#%%@ Wind, has been such a pain. I'd hoped to go on the weekend but I had commitments Saturday, and there was no way I was going to bother Sunday with the wind situation. I often find I'm heading out on my own up the coast, so if you're interested in joining me or viceversa, I'd be wrapped! I used to surf Old Woman for years on my ski, and am so keeen to re-visit it for a fish.
I've got a Hobie Adventure and have had a little bit of a play with it in the surf at Caloundra. I can store all my gear including rods inside the kayak for the surf zone. I've bought myself a wetsuit top, and shorts, shoes, so I'm all set, and champing at the bit.
Did you try trolling at all?
I saw the biggest tiger shark out there one time when I was on my 7'6" wave ski................scared the crap out of me, cos there's nowhere to hide out there. It just kept cruising by. A older boardrider told me there's been one hanging around there for years, but it has never bothered any surfers.........and hopefully it won't be interested in kayakers!

Alby


----------



## fourbee4 (May 6, 2008)

Alby, 
I only trolled SP's on the way out and back. I was going out to target reef species though and didn't have my trolling gear with me. Next time I'll be a little bit better prepared. There appeared to be plenty of bird action and fish?? breaking the water.

Sunday would have been a perfect morning to go actually. I went down to Mudjimba beach for a surf with my son and was surprised that the wind was no where to be seen up until about 10am. Send me a PM if you're looking at coming up. I normally checkout Old Woman at first light and if favourable head out (which has been once in the last month) or if not I head to the Maroochy River. I try and get out at least once on the weekend. Happy to be joined for a fish.

There are alway plenty of board rider for the Tiger shark why would he want to taste a yak??

Cheers
Andy.


----------



## DrJed (Sep 13, 2007)

Was not happy to find I had commitments on Saturday otherwise I would have loved to come along. I went out to Mooloolaba on Sunday and can tell you the weather was not great out there. Will be there on the next trip for sure.

Steve


----------



## Alby (Aug 21, 2006)

Boardriders = Bait
I do have a sharkshield for my kayak  , but I had to mention the big fella. I'll pm you closer to the weekend. I'm right either day.
Cheers
Alby


----------



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

i have always wanted to give mudjimba a go when i am up there.i will do.apparently the australian spearfishing spanish mack record was taken there? ..also about 1 month ago i fished pt cartwright.i was speaking to a spearo on the beach and he says spanish often appear around old women


----------



## Alby (Aug 21, 2006)

Is that all old women, or just some old women? :lol:


----------



## fourbee4 (May 6, 2008)

With the weather looking as good as it is at the moment. I'm actually contemplating going out on Thursday morning for a few hours before work? I'll post a "Fishing Trip" on the forum and see if there are any takers?!

Alby, it's the only old woman that I'll be having a go at?!


----------



## viking1 (May 28, 2008)

Hi there guys, 
I was surfing just south of mudjimba and saw you returning. I am new to this site and only be kayak fishing for aprox 4 months.
I did witness schools of possibly tuna working that stretch of water, between just north of OW is, and m`chy river mouth. I would love to hook up with some one else to go yak fishing with. I`m currently on holidays, live at north buderim and usually fish the maroochy both day & night. Sometimes fish the mooloolah. This morning I launched off the kings bch boat ramp, venturing out to that reef just out from the headland then across to moffat reef and back. Trolled mostly, only managed to hook the reef. Flicked a couple of sp`s here and there for no return. Bloody wind gave me the shits! So if anyone`s interested in a bit of company for a fish, let me know. Maybe PM me? I dont know if that right or not being unfamiliar with this site?
July 3 is the new moon, I`ll be looking to target Jew on the 2nd, 3rd, 4th, could be good to have company. Will look to gather some livies during the day and fish at night.
Cheers,
Ken.


----------



## fourbee4 (May 6, 2008)

viking1 said:


> Hi there guys,
> I did witness schools of possibly tuna working that stretch of water, between just north of OW is, and m`chy river mouth.


Ken,
We saw plenty of bird action all morning and the occasional school break the water. Unfortunately I only had by soft plastics with me. Noticed a school of tailor on Sunday morning behind the coffee rock in front of Muddie Beach but unfortunately was committed to a surf with my son.
I'm going out Thursday morning 6am if you're interested? 
Cheers
Andy.


----------



## viking1 (May 28, 2008)

Would have probably joined you only I have a physio appointment at 8am.
I am interested in tagging along another time though.

Cheers,
Ken.


----------



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

i try and stay away from very old women...the fish you get there might give u cigutera poison :lol: :lol:

hey viking.is that that shallow bommie that sits out to the right of moffats headland about 1km out or so??..was wondering whats that like to fish of with a kayak..? often see small boats out there..you should try rapper shoal perhaps??..even pt cartwright.that reefs runs straight out for a fair distance from the point.


----------



## viking1 (May 28, 2008)

couta1 said:


> i try and stay away from very old women...the fish you get there might give u cigutera poison :lol: :lol:
> 
> hey viking.is that that shallow bommie that sits out to the right of moffats headland about 1km out or so??..was wondering whats that like to fish of with a kayak..? often see small boats out there..you should try rapper shoal perhaps??..even pt cartwright.that reefs runs straight out for a fair distance from the point.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jesse_Ape (Oct 17, 2006)

Some Info for all you line fishers.

I spearfish. I have speared Old woman island quite a bit when I used to live at the sunny coast. I no longer live there but will devuldge my secrets.....

There is virtually no quality reef fish at old woman island. Don't get me wrong there are a few small (less than 35cm) ones but it's one of the more barren places for reefies on the sunny coast. I stick my head under water. I only dived the 0-15m range all round the island and barely got any reefies (in fact only one which was a poor little grassy sweet lip...35cm)

If you are going there for snapper I wish you the best of luck. I have never seen any...prehaps in winter you may get lucky

The most fish I have seen at Old woman has been in the surf/whitewash gutter on the north side. The are heaps of quality bream, ludrick, whiting, moses perch. But with good reason....you will get seriously harmed if trying to fish there as waves plus rocks has never been a good mix. Plus any fish you manage to hook will put itself under a nice big rock.

There are mac's there and other schooling pelagics if you are lucky on the day. I have caught a few good grey mackerl there and have many reports of good spanish. But unless they turn up it can be quite boring. I won't tell you where they congregate but...It's obvious once you look

Cheers

Jesse


----------



## Jesse_Ape (Oct 17, 2006)

couta1 said:


> i have always wanted to give mudjimba a go when i am up there.i will do.apparently the australian spearfishing spanish mack record was taken there? ..also about 1 month ago i fished pt cartwright.i was speaking to a spearo on the beach and he says spanish often appear around old women


The old record world spearfishing record was....37kgs :shock:

The new WR spearfishing record is 46kg from exmouth in WA


----------



## viking1 (May 28, 2008)

Hi people,
I have also spear fished old woman, and surfed it. I used to fish it a bit going back about 25 years, when I lived on Bradman ave at M`dore. Kept a 12" tinny in the river and we`d shoot out early morning when able. We`d always catch a good feed. Tailor, spotty mac, snapper etc. The best snapper went about 15lb if I remember corectly. Times have indeed changed though, even places such as murphy`s and even the Barwon banks dont fish anywhere near as good these days as they did then. Hey I even remember when I was only in my early teens, a mate & I would fish anywhere in the maroochy from the shore with typical boys cheapo gear and catch heaps. To give you an idea how long ago that was I`m now 45 years old. Now with all the high tech expensive gear and more knowledge and experience it`s hard to even catch something to show for your efforts.
I used to, in my teens, spear some good fish around carties and the rock walls, also off the rocks in front of the old Thomos hotel at M`ba and pt Arkwright.
I think it`s hard to spot any thing much around the rock walls now, even by the time I was around 30 the fish number had really declined.
Cheers,
Ken.


----------



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

that makes good reading thanks..i have noticed that about macs on the close inshore reefs say from sunny coast down to n/nsw..certain areas will get them and when they appear they dont hang around for long..???...there one day 12hrs later GONE???. i wonder why..perhaps it depends on the season or the size of the run?school? bait on the reef??...who knows??..but i rember 3 years ago at the local reef of the gold coast you couldnt paddle for more than 10 minutes before getting demolished by spotties..last year you paddle maybe two hours...this year you would be lucky to get a fish if you paddled for 5 days straight??..


----------

